# New Holland TN75D clutch fork retaining clips slipping off throw out bearing



## Danny Schmidt (Aug 28, 2019)

This will be the third time we have split this tractor for the same reason. The retainer clips that are attached to the clutch fork is causing the fork to slip off throwout bearing. Clutch goes to floor and you have no clutch. Tractor went the first 3200 hours no problem at all. First time we had dealer split and put clutch in it. Put 300 hours on it and clutch went to floor. We have a shop and split it ourselves. Can't swing another $3800 to split. Clutch fork retainer clips off of the throwout bearing. Clutch looked fine. We replaced new retainer clips and put back together. That was last November. Put apprx. 275 hours on and clutch went to floor. Split again . Retainer clips on fork slipped off throughout bearing again. It is split in our shop. We have went to dealer for advise and searched forums. Can't find anything on this problem. Has anyone had or heard of anyone with this problem. There are a ton of these tractors out there. Thanks


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Can't help you with this issue but since the tractor is split take a few pictures and post them on the forum. Maybe one of our members will spot a problem that was overlooked.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

So the first split was because of the clips coming off or the clutch was bad, replaced, and the clip problem came later? 

I have a TN75A apart right now for a clutch and ring gear replacement. Tractor has well over 3000 hrs. The clutch and all bearings are definitely at the end of their natural life span but the clips are all intact. Have had many tractors with this style clip apart over the years but never have I seen one repeatedly sling them off. I've had a few that felt a bit loose when putting them back on, and have squeezed them slightly in a vise to tighten them up a bit.

Considering the design of the whole throwout bearing, sleeve, fork, and pedal configuration on that tractor, there is no true freeplay adjustment. It's a continuous running bearing with no return springs anywhere on the pedal or linkage, so there is (or should be)nothing pulling back on the bearing sleeve that might tax the clips. There is only the clutch release levers pushing it back. All that comes to mind is maybe some extra wear or clearance between the flat sides of the sleeve where it fits between the fork ears. Maybe the sleeve is beginning to rotate when under load and travelling back and forth?


----------



## Danny Schmidt (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks for the info. We will pull sleeves out and look for something abnormal. Its split and right there to look at. Maybe fork could be tweeked. I will let you know. I'm not going back till I find something. Thanks


----------



## Danny Schmidt (Aug 28, 2019)

Sorry, I didn't answer first question. First time at the dealer I don't know if it was the clutch or retaining clips. The foot petal went to floor just like it did when clips came off. It had over 3000 hours so I told them to put a clutch in it. The second time I split myself, but a few months had went by. I went to the dealer for the clips. They let me talk to their tech. He said he could not remember if it was the clips or clutch. So thats where I'm at. Thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Sounds like it was most likely the clips from the beginning. Same clips are used on the PTO clutch fork. Those are always intact when this occurs? Granted, the PTO gets much less use than the main clutch, but does employ all the same principles of operation. I think I'd be looking closely at the contact areas of both the fork and the sleeve. Could it be the fork's ears are no longer even and parallel? Just guessing here.


----------



## Danny Schmidt (Aug 28, 2019)

Fedup said:


> Sounds like it was most likely the clips from the beginning. Same clips are used on the PTO clutch fork. Those are always intact when this occurs? Granted, the PTO gets much less use than the main clutch, but does employ all the same principles of operation. I think I'd be looking closely at the contact areas of both the fork and the sleeve. Could it be the fork's ears are no longer even and parallel? Just guessing here.


----------



## Danny Schmidt (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks, Sorry took so long to get back. Trying to get some hay done. I am ordering new fork, through out bearing, and clips. Will look at old before we replace. I will get back to you. I think you are on the right track. I don't think there is such a thing as clutch fork going to far and popping clips off. Maybe get back to it this weekend.


----------

